# Golf season is back in swing



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Any comments on Tiger coming back almost a year before his surgeon says he should?  Or how about Phil finally being tied for the lead after three crappy starting tournaments this year?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well you do know what Tiger's bud says about Phil  

I think Phil's problem is he has lost so much weight he needs to adjust his swing and no one has bothered to tell him that!

I think Tiger is smart enough if it does not feel right he will quit, but maybe he is getting low in $ and needs to go back to work


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Ummm... you haven't seen Phil this season.  He not only gained the weight back, but ate the skinny Phil.  And he needs to re-adjust his swing again.  We can see the nipples of his ginormous man-boobs through his shirt now. 

Which is why he is having a horrid season so far.  Until this tournament.  It is, admittedly, the easiest course on the PGA tour, but I'm very happy to see Phil doing well for a change.

Tiger could never play again and retire a billionaire.  I absolutely do not understand his coming back for the Accenture WGC match-play Tourney #1.  Unless he is convinced he'll not have to play more than 11 holes/match.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ummm... you haven't seen Phil this season. He not only gained the weight back, but ate the skinny Phil. And he needs to re-adjust his swing again. We can see the nipples of his ginormous man-boobs through his shirt now.


I'll admit yesterday and today he looked chubbier but the first tournament I thought he looked like he had kept his weight down, but I was reading my kindle while watching so maybe didn't pay that much attention


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Anju said:


> I'll admit yesterday and today he looked chubbier but the first tournament I thought he looked like he had kept his weight down, but I was reading my kindle while watching so maybe didn't pay that much attention


If I didn't love golf so much, I'd rather Kindleread than look at Phil's fat man-nipples too.

He is currently the fattest he's ever been. And can't seem to figure out why his old swing doesn't work.

Male vanity, I guess. "I'm not fatter--my underwear all got smaller in the wash!"


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Any comments on Tiger coming back almost a year before his surgeon says he should? Or how about Phil finally being tied for the lead after three crappy starting tournaments this year?


I'm a big fan of Tiger Woods', can't wait to see how many tournaments he wins this year!

Go Tiger


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Tiger had to come back to satisfy his sponsors.
I have really loved watching golf with Tiger out of the picture. It gave everyone else a chance for once and we got to see a lot more golfers who are very good in their own right but hardly ever make it on TV. Now I'm not dissing Tiger in any way, just sort of tired of seeing him all the time. 
I actually got to get out today and do 9 holes...weather was beautiful for the Northwest in February and boy did I need the exercise!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have only been around people playing golf when I worked golf tournaments that our church sponsored and mostly I just drove a golf cart around and took pictures. The only time I ever watched anyone "play golf" was working as an extra in the movie _Tin Cup_.

I take that back... I did see the movies _Tin Cup _ and _Caddyshack_ (1 & 2) and _Happy Gilmore_, but I don't think that really counts as watching golf.  I do think I would like to learn to play though...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tin Cup is golf.  An argument can be made that Caddyshack and Happy Gilmore are, patently, NOT golf. LOL 

Though my husband went to college on a caddy scholarship since he'd caddied all through HS, and he said Caddyshack is actually pretty true to life. . . .

Ann


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was at the FBR watching from the 16th hole on Superbowl Sunday.  That kicks off the golf  season for me.  Did anybody see the new Tiger family pictures  that were released this week?  His kids are gorgeous!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Did anybody see the new Tiger family pictures that were released this week? His kids are gorgeous!


So are his pups 

I'm a pup person if you can't tell 

I love golf, but I am also anxiously awaiting baseball! My team depends on who I get to watch playing


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Phil's on fire today!  Shooting darts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo!  A 62!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Woohoo! A 62!


one off the record woohoo

can hardly wait until tomorrow - and ol' dumb butt Rory messed up woo hoo


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Anju said:


> one off the record woohoo
> 
> can hardly wait until tomorrow - and ol' dumb butt Rory messed up woo hoo


LR kept giving me a hard time all afternoon. "Sure, Phil's doing well. It's only Saturday. Wait until tomorrow and his patented Sunday choke." 

Good thing for her I love her so much.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

The doc told tiger it would be 8 months to a year .  not 2 years before he could play golf again.  Tiger's right on schedule.  And I feel sorry for the rest of the field.  Tiger doesn't enter a tourny unless he thinks he is going to walk away the winner.  And from some reports I've read, his short game is now on another plane of existence since he was only able to take shortened swings for about 6 months before he moved to full swings over the last 2 months.  Look for a record breaking year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> The doc told tiger it would be 8 months to a year . not 2 years before he could play golf again.  Tiger's right on schedule. And I feel sorry for the rest of the field. Tiger doesn't enter a tourny unless he thinks he is going to walk away the winner. And from some reports I've read, his short game is now on another plane of existence since he was only able to take shortened swings for about 6 months before he moved to full swings over the last 2 months. Look for a record breaking year.


Ummm... his doc said 18 months, not 8. He was supposed to sit out this entire season.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

The 18 month quote was how long it would take the knee to be 100%.  8 months to a year the doc said he would be about 80% or better.  Considering that most football players only take 3 to 5 months off before they get back into the game I don't think Tiger is in any danger.  He says that his bones aren't moving around when he hits and he isn't feeling any pain.  The biggest difference between football players and golfers is simply the fact that football players don't have as much rotational stress as golfers do.  That is why they are usually back in the game so much quicker.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It has been interesting without Tiger, just glad I live in the age to see him.  We need to go to Colima and DH insists we not go next week end - wonder why  

Well I am afraid I have to agree with LR, but who knows what will happen!  Already starting, at least Freddie is up there, he's a pretty good guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

This is soooo depressing....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh. Slightly OT, but if I ever have to ask my doctor if I am healthy enough for sex, just shoot me and put me out of my misery.

Also, if I have an erection that lasts over four hours, my _first_ call is going to be to the Guinness people.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh. Slightly OT, but if I ever have to ask my doctor if I am healthy enough for sex, just shoot me and put me out of my misery.
> 
> Also, if I have an erection that lasts over four hours, my _first_ call is going to be to the Guinness people.


LMAO!!!! I can't stop laughing. You crack me up!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You need to quit watching those commercials - go get another cool one during the commercials, or a snack or something.

Other than watching the fall apart you sound like you are feeling better


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, you were right BJ...old Phil needs a brazier to cover up those man boobs


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

THIS is an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Anju: Yes.  I was in agony all Friday, but I'm pain-free today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Huzzah!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

you beat me!

HUZZAH


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Anju said:


> you beat me!
> 
> HUZZAH


I never beat women. I merely used "enhanced discipline."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sure wish I knew how to do pictures like you and Vampy - would love to come up with something not x-rated


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Anju said:


> Sure wish I knew how to do pictures like you and Vampy - would love to come up with something not x-rated


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

yea but I don't have any nifty pictures - but watch out! one of these days I'll put my kindle down and


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tiger's Back  

Altho Phil is our favorite


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Phil and Tiger both winners today, though it took Phil 19 holes.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey BJ, how is the "Turning of the Screw" going for you?  Haven't talked with you for a while, hope the pain is tolerable

Tiger looked well, just not sure he is 100% yet on that knee...maybe he should have waited a bit more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> Hey BJ, how is the "Turning of the Screw" going for you? Haven't talked with you for a while, hope the pain is tolerable
> 
> Tiger looked well, just not sure he is 100% yet on that knee...maybe he should have waited a bit more.


They have to take one out and re-insert it because it's crooked. And put in one more. Friday morning.

And I only got to see a little of Tiger's match, but he looked pretty good to me. I saw no winces, several great tee-shots on par 3's, and even when he blew his tee shot on #16, he hit a fantastic sand save.

Tiger's 80% is still better than almost anybody else's 100%.

The Masters will tell us a lot more about his knee.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

every time i see Phil he has some mental laps/meltdown...sadly its cool to watch. tiger went down last year an i didn't watch anymore golf. but tiger vs rocko was great!

I'm hoping tiger can make the big events this year healthy


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Yay Phil!  He's got a two stroke lead through eight. 

Tiger's eight strokes back through 16 and not even on the front page of the leaderboard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Phil hangs on to win!  And become #1 in the world golf rankings.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

.2  below Tiger - just didn't quite make it ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Anju said:


> .2 below Tiger - just didn't quite make it ARGHHHHHHH


Damn. I believed the announcer when he said Phil would take over the #1 spot if he won. Phil's also only 51 points down in the FedEx Cup points.


----------

